# Dental Hygienist



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

I am a RDH in the US. I was wondering what I would need to do to practice in the UK?

I have over 20 years experience and would hate to have to go back to school to be able to practice. 

I am sure I could find a job in a dental practice doing something else but I love hygiene.

I googled it but could only find requirements for becoming a hygienist nothing about reciprocity.

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you seen this site?

It might help to get in contact with the various organisations it mentions to find out what you need to do to get licensed in the UK

Dental hygiene - British style - RDH


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maltoo said:


> I am a RDH in the US. I was wondering what I would need to do to practice in the UK?
> 
> I have over 20 years experience and would hate to have to go back to school to be able to practice.
> 
> ...


To practise as a dental hygienist, you must register with the General Dental Council. To do so, as a non-EU qualification holder, you need to have your qualification and expereince assessed by the GDC. Details are in DCPs qualified overseas
Assessment can take up to 3 months, so I suggest you apply early.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

thank you for the link that was very helpful


----------

